# G scale animals



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Looking for well detailed animals for trackside? I recently visited Hobby Lobby (and have since gone into Michaels, Toys r Us and JoAnns Fabric stores) and found a line of resin cast animals (I'm always looking for bears and deer/elk/moose) that are made by Schleich. Colors and details are rather good (at least stand-off from about 12" away). These animals go for $2.99 - 6.99 each. Ahhh, but here is the trick. Many of these stores will post a coupons online or in the Sunday newspaper for 40-50% off one regularly priced item. So, with sissors in hand and my wife willing to help on my shopping spree....I have picked these animals up for $1.50 to $3.50 each. Checking Ebay and model railroad stores...these prices can be a real savings. I find that most of their animals are too far off to be used, but one could extend it to the cows and horses if you rumage through the bins. Ed


----------



## Fred (Jan 2, 2008)

Can they be used outside?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I have sprayed UV resitant clear coats over them to help keep from fading. What scale is G scale?


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Fred on 14 Nov 2012 03:31 PM 
Can they be used outside? 
Yes.

Here are two Schleich cowboys on horses. They are pretty dirty in this photo so obviously taken after a rain storm. But they hold up well all summer outdoors. Although I take them indoors for the winter.

Link to very large photo

As far as scale goes, they are closest to 1:20.3. So if your layout is smaller scale like mine is (1:22.5) try to position them accordingly so they don't stick out.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Party City also has scale animals. They are usually located in small bins and go for between 25 cents and a buck each. The animals are close to 1/24 scale and range from farm animals to wild animals. 


-Kevin.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Posted By NTCGRR on 14 Nov 2012 04:14 PM 
What scale is G scale? 

that is the question that matters. 
the schleich animals (and figures) are stout. so even for 1:22.5 some look a bit too big. but they are more or less ok for 1:20.3

the next size (known to me) is preiser about 1:25 to 1:24. a bit slim for 1:22.5, but just right for the minority, that has still some trains in the toy-scale size.

for 1:29 there is nothing.

so i am using a mix of preiser 1:25 and preiser 1:32 plus selected pieces from the bagged animals of chinese makes. (the children in our family get the under- and oversized ones)


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

I have had some success at Dollhouse shows. Quite often I have found 1/2 inch scale animals that work for me,


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

I should have known that by mentioning "G" scale I would get a lot of comments on what that really means...LOL. Looks like most of you have found other locations to grab up various animals. Like the fact that the kids get the left overs that you don't want to use...I shall remember that for the grand children. Of course, when I pick out bears, deer (even reindeer) and elk...we could discuss the size of the animal can be somewhat determined by the size in the region of the country they would inhabit. In Arizona....black bears will range from 225-400 lbs for a grown adult. Elk often get to 550-700 lbs in the adult males, cows are smaller and deer can be the size of a German Sheppard to 175-200 lb adult male....so easily, something you find has to look right for where you are going to display it. 

I prefer to find them without the mold seams, good paint or coloration that seems not to fade (again Arizona UV can kill just about anything) and fits in with the scene I'm trying to replicate. Thanks for all the other ideas of stores to browse through...


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Lemax offers figurines and village collections, nicely crafted and painted…. The buildings and such are not scaled accurately for our needs but the people and animals are acceptable. Dimensions are shown for each item; typical dimensions for an adult range to 2-1/2 to 2-3/4” height with a pad for free standing, you can remove the pad and get right to the bottom of the shoes to shorten the figure and mount as you see fit.
Lemax offers people with holiday wardrobe and themes too… An internet search for Lemax will garner a plethora of results. 
Michael


----------

